# old pics of a job I got stiffed on



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was looking thru my computer and found these. I got stiffed on this job for over 5200. That's the same wall, sparky got there first. I had it dialed in and pretty, when the homeowner had me move it slightly, hence the couplings and offsets.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why did they stiff you?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Work looks good by the way.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

That sparky is a hack. My laborer could have done a much better job. I am in the middle of getting screwed on a 6400 job...sucks ass. Good work


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like sparky left some excess wire for all of his boxes, but there is a neater way to do it than that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The copper looks good, the romex looks like s**t.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Sparky could have left a jar of Prego with all that Romex spaghetti


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In Illinois, electricians aren't licensed or regulated by the state. These guys are non-union, which isn't necessarily bad, but it means that they don't get an apprenticeship, or much training, so anybody can pull romex and call themselves an electrician. The guy paid the GC, twice during the job, when I was done, he stiffed us. The GC got hosed for about 19 grand. I sued, and got 2200. After it was all said and done, I walked away with 200 bucks. The bathroom alone was 50 grand. He had the money, just didn't want to pay.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I can wire better than Sparky. Even if you don't need a license, you do need money, and since wire got so pricey you'd think they'd try to save a little.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

These were taken in 05 or 06.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

hope sparky bought a pair of wire cutters with all that money. It would be alot cheaper than using a whole roll romex on each plug and switch. plumbing looks good


----------

